
Time of maximum intersection of two moving polygons - nickponline
https://nickp.svbtle.com/asteroid-intersections
======
_nalply
I didn't read this very carefully, caveat emptor.

Just a thought of mine that popped up: This reminds me of branch-and-bound
problems because time could be treated as a dimension and polygons are
linearly bound spaces in the sense of branch-and-bound.

------
pierrebai
The blog talks about many interesting mathematical problems. One strange thing
is that there is gap of about four year between his most current entry (jan
2020) and the previous one (oct 2016).

~~~
nickponline
Thanks for the kind words. I was actually looking for a better blogging
platform as things weren't really discoverable on svbtle and then kind of
forgot about it. But I've resumed it this year.

